# Tesla VS Waymo - Who Will Win the Race to Full Self Driving?



## potatoee (Aug 26, 2018)

Here you go. 15 minute thread. Enjoy


----------



## FogNoggin (Mar 19, 2019)

The winner will be Tesla. Waymo should be embarrassed with all the hardware required for what they do in a GEOFENCED area.


----------

